# Coyote video



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres the video of the coyote we took last weekend.
Theres no sound, something happened when it was emailed to me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8) 

The shot looked really good, I'm a little surprised he ran as far as he did... was there another shot at the end right before he piled up?

Good job Mike!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah a guy shot him with a 220 swift and he piled right up.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Good job mike! What was the first shot with? It looks like the yote was hit right where you shoot em.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice video Mike! I'm heading out for the competition up north this weekend and hope to see that same situation unfold many times on Saturday.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought the shot was a little high in no man's land, wasn't it? Didn't you state that the exit wound was 4" in diameter? When hit high they can do that just as with any animal, not high enough for the spine and not low enough for any of the vitals...
I can't believe that second shot; to hit something running that hard and crazy is amazing!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Good job mike! What was the first shot with? It looks like the yote was hit right where you shoot em.


It looks like it was hit just a little to far back for a DRT shot. It still would not have gone far. The vitals on a coyote are about straight up the front leg.

It is a good looking coyote. Good job.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great Job mike!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> EmptyNet said:
> 
> 
> > Good job mike! What was the first shot with? It looks like the yote was hit right where you shoot em.
> ...


Yeah thats what I figured had happened, there was some lung tissue that had blown out the other side but not alot. I think if I would of shot alittle further foward everything would of worked out. The 204 you have to be alittle more accurate i guess.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| 

Lets see more man, that was AWESOME!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> o-||
> 
> Lets see more man, that was AWESOME!!


Give me some more time, We are working on getting more coyote hunting on film. Unfortunatly the coyotes don't seem to be cooperating to much.


----------

